# Can you lean rocks against glass?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it a bad idea to lean rocks against the glass side of an aquarium, even if their very stable?

I'm trying to decide how I am going to stack the rocks in my tank and am thinking that I would like them stacked fairly high in one of the corners(maybe both). I've seen this done before but am not sure if the rocks were anchored or glued together with silicone or what.

Also, kind of off topic, but is it ok to hide a HOB filter intake behind a rock structure where it will be sort of enclosed? Not completely enclosed, just enough so that it won't be completely visible.

Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter28 (Jan 30, 2010)

You risk scratching the glass if there are any sharp parts. Also i cant think that leaning a heavy rock against the corner would be good for the tank in the long run.


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

It can be done if you carefully place them firmly in your substrate and then lean them back against the glass. Naturally your heaviest would be against the bottom, and then build off of that, just carefully watching how they lean against the glass. I have done this many times and I'am doing it now in a 100 ga african tank. It creates good hiding places and a great decorative aquascape. Enjoy it and don't worry. Just be careful how you place them against the glass


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

You can build around heaters, filters, air stones etc.. as long as they can still suck up water for filtration. I'am doing it now and everything is disguised.Make it happen it is your tank,display it!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with earlier posters. Rocks can scratch your glass, also algae will accumulate at the touch point and you won't be able to scrape it off.

I always design my rock piles so a python tube can fit into the substrate all the way around. Makes maintenance easier, the fish have additional territories behind (a territory includes a patch of substrate) AND...

When you have to catch a sick fish or holding mom and have to remove rocks? Usually you can stick a divider between the piles (because you have left room) and confine the fish to one section so you can remove only the one rock pile.

Rocks around filters should not impede water flow. The more you block the flow, the more inefficient your filter will be.


----------



## wvh (Jan 21, 2010)

The only thing I can add is: don't stack on top of your substrate! Start from the glass and use a piece of hard foam(isolation materiaal, don't know the english word for it) to avoid concentrated pressure on the glass. It's easy to understand that any crafty digger can undermine your stack and cause a brief period of niagara in your house.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

big difference between a rock that is standing on the bottom but resting on the glass so that it doesnt fall over and a rock that is at 45 degrees so that a good deal of its weight is applied against the sides. Also flat surfaces as opposed to sharp concentrated points of contact.


----------

